# إشتراطات السلامة والصحة المهنية بمواقع التشييد



## dod_wow2000 (22 مارس 2007)

أرجو التكرم بالمساعده فى تزويدى بأية معلومات عن إشتراطات السلامة والصحة المهنية بمواقع التشييد مع الشكر


----------



## tbuly (28 مارس 2007)

إتباع قواعد السلامة في الموقع :
إرتداء الملابس الواقية :
وهي الملابس المستخدمة لتغطية وحفظ الجسم ، والتي يستخدمها العامل بسبب المخاطر التي ينطوي عليها مجال عمله في الموقع .
أ‌-	وقاية الرأس :
يشكل الرأس الجزء الأهم من جسم الإنسان ، لهذا فإن الخوذة الصناعية تقتضي أن توفر حماية ملائمة وفعالة ضد المخاطر والصدمات .
ب‌-	وقاية النظر :
إن نسبة حوادث العيون يمكن أن تتدنى بنسبة كبيرة ، بارتداء النظارات الواقية والمناسبة لظروف وطبيعة العمل .
ت‌-	حماية الأيدي :
هناك أنواع متعددة من القفازات تتناسب ومختلف الإغراض ، بحيث تسهل على العامل ممارسة مهنية وتوفر له وقاية كاملة ضد شتى أنواع المخاطر التي تهدد يديه 
ث‌-	وقاية السمع :
إن تزويد العمال بواقيات للأذن أو سدادات من قطن خاص ، توفر حماية للجهاز السمعي .
ج‌-	حماية الأرجل :
تعتمد سلامة العاملين في المواقع والورش على ما تحققه الأحذية الواقية من مقاومة ضد إصابة القدم في الأعمال التي يتم فيها تداول الأشياء الثقيلة .


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (10 أكتوبر 2008)

يمكنك العودة إلى قسم السلامة المهنية لتجد كثير من المواضيع المتعلقة بتساؤلك وكمثال:

مخاطر التشييد و البناء 

Handbook of OSHA Construction Safety and Health, 2nd Edition 

وكثير من المواضيع


----------



## رزق حجاوي (12 أكتوبر 2008)

المهندس غسان خليل علوة قال:


> يمكنك العودة إلى قسم السلامة المهنية لتجد كثير من المواضيع المتعلقة بتساؤلك وكمثال:
> 
> مخاطر التشييد و البناء
> 
> ...


 السلام عليكم
اشكر للمهندس غسان خليل حسن تجاوبكم وتعاونكم ولكن الكتاب Handbool of OSHA بعد التحميل يحتاج الى password نتمنى عليك ان تزودنا بها وذلك لتيم فتح الملف مع الشكر سلفا.
م.رزق حجاوي


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (12 أكتوبر 2008)

أخي رزق:
Password : eusoof


----------



## جاليلليو (13 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا يا باشا على ما قدمت


----------



## جاليلليو (13 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا يا باشا على ما قدمت


----------



## هاجر عثمان (9 فبراير 2009)

*الصحة والسلامة في التشييد*



dod_wow2000 قال:


> أرجو التكرم بالمساعده فى تزويدى بأية معلومات عن إشتراطات السلامة والصحة المهنية بمواقع التشييد مع الشكر


 الصحة والسلامة في التشييد


----------



## nemnem88 (24 يونيو 2009)

الف شكر ياهندسة مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## قاسم كريم (24 يونيو 2009)

HSE plan for cotracter


----------



## أماني حسن علي (25 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------

